# Who has preordered Sunwayman Anniversary Edition Lights?



## egrep (Oct 1, 2011)

I've ordered 2 V10R and 1 V20A from BJ


----------



## Snow (Oct 1, 2011)

The V10R is extremely tempting. I just received the Ti version and it's a sweet light. Having the same thing but with a range of 1-400 lumens would be awesome. I also like the looks of the red ring on it.


----------



## damn_hammer (Oct 1, 2011)

i did! yesterday afternoon, from bj. it's been a long wait for a neutral v10r from sunwayman, but i've held out. now to locate a nice clip for it. i think ku ku is out.


----------



## Tiggercat (Oct 1, 2011)

I ordered one V10R from BJ on the 30th.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 1, 2011)

I ordered a V10r on the 30th. I found out about the light being on sale after checking the CPF home page new threads. After I ordered the light, I went back to find the thread again and I couldn't find it. I did a Google search and found the link. It was blocked. There must have been a rule violation by posting the sale.


----------



## SoCal5150 (Oct 1, 2011)

I ordered my V10R on 9/29 from BJ, couldn't pass up the Neutral tint/magnetic ring combo!!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 1, 2011)

Ah but to get those increased lumens you have to run an Rcr123 yes?


----------



## tony22 (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, I've only gotten into high end flashlights recently (been a Maglite guy for many years), but in my short time here on CPF and other light sites I've run across posts and descriptions of great lights which are no longer available. I was not going to bother with these anniversary SWM jobs but the pull of losing out on a sweet model now that I'm _into_ it was too much to pass up. I pre-ordered the V10R. 

If I had ordered both I would have felt too guilty. :sigh:


----------



## hatman (Oct 1, 2011)

Sgt. LED said:


> Ah but to get those increased lumens you have to run an Rcr123 yes?


 
The specs appear to say that the increased lumens require a 16340 battery, which is rated for just 25 minutes of use. But the Battery Junction poop sheet says running the V10R at 400 lumens isn't recommended for more than five minutes.

So what does that leave: a not-very impressive 150 lumens with a Rc123? That is a fair reading of the specs.

Sunwayman, please chime in and correct this if it's wrong -- which I hope it is!

I ordered the V10R Anniversary and I sure wouldn't be satisfied with an output that's not much better than that of my aging Nitecore D10.

Thanks.


----------



## dst (Oct 1, 2011)

I snagged a V10R- addiction is a terrible thing! : )


----------



## Ways (Oct 2, 2011)

hatman said:


> The specs appear to say that the increased lumens require a 16340 battery, which is rated for just 25 minutes of use. But the Battery Junction poop sheet says running the V10R at 400 lumens isn't recommended for more than five minutes.
> 
> So what does that leave: a not-very impressive 150 lumens with a Rc123? That is a fair reading of the specs.
> 
> ...


 
The specs suggest to me that with an RCR123 the maximum output will be 400 lumens and the maximum runtime would be 25 minutes (you can turn the control ring and lower the output which will in turn increase the runtime!) my take on the part that recommends you not to run in turbo mode for more than 5 minutes would be due to the heat generated. As to the 150 lumen maximum i take that to mean with a CR123 but of course your interpretation may differ.


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 2, 2011)

The specs could also mean: 1-150 lumens (no matter if CR123A or RCR123) and on top of that the Turbo Mode of 400 Lumens (only accessable with RCR123 and nothing inbetween 150 and 400 lumens, jumps directly from 150 to 400). It´s just a thought because if you use a RCR123 and max is 150 lumens, what would you call the range from 150-400 lumens then and would 400 lumens only be the turbo mode while 380 is still ok to be used more than 5 minutes?

I think it needs to be explained from Sunwayman to be sure how it really is supposed to be.

Eric


----------



## Tiggercat (Oct 2, 2011)

I think the 150 is wrong all around. The Ti version does 210 with an XP-G R5 LED, and the AE has an XM-L T5 LED. Based on what we have seen with other XP-G to XM-L updates, the AE version should be at least a little higher.


----------



## tony22 (Oct 2, 2011)

If I read it correctly even the V20A anniversary has a 5 minute limit in Turbo mode.


----------



## Triac (Oct 2, 2011)

dst said:


> I snagged a V10R- addiction is a terrible thing! : )


+1
Just pre-ordered the V10R Anniversary Edition.


----------



## Mtbmurf (Oct 3, 2011)

Tiggercat said:


> I ordered one V10R from BJ on the 30th.



mine ordered today too from BJ


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 3, 2011)

Mtbmurf said:


> mine ordered today too from BJ



I wonder if they are still available or if someone is going to be let down later. They were very a popular light and I would figure that up to 40 lights would be sold out by now.


----------



## MatNeh (Oct 3, 2011)

Lou Minescence said:


> I wonder if they are still available or if someone is going to be let down later. They were very a popular light and I would figure that up to 40 lights would be sold out by now.


V10R is sold out now at BJ. I was hoping they would announce it in Dealer's Corner but no such luck. Oh well.


----------



## xcel730 (Oct 3, 2011)

Darn. I placed it in my cart last night and finally decided to pull the trigger this morning.

When I officially paid for it, I only got charged $1.20 .... for the promotional keychain light. Some time between midnight EST and 10:00am this morning all have been sold out. 

Oh well, saved me $99.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 3, 2011)

MatNeh said:


> V10R is sold out now at BJ. I was hoping they would announce it in Dealer's Corner but no such luck. Oh well.



Hang in there. I bet you will be able to buy a regular V10R with the upgraded XML emitter soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## xcel730 (Oct 3, 2011)

As much as I hate the name "Sunwayman", I was sold with the nice red ring. Kind of reminds of the Canon L series lenses. 

I'm hoping that one of these days one of the manufacturer could make a "orange ring"


----------



## hatman (Oct 5, 2011)

Note to Sunwayman, you really need to chime in -- it's clear that none of us who are buying your spiffy new, limited edition light really understands what your specs mean.

Each poster here has a different interpretation!

So, please, help us out. Thanks.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks like you can still put the V20A in your cart !


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh yeah! One of each!

From reading the specs on both lights, and also reading Sunwayman's comments about them in the marketplace, it seems pretty simple how the lights work:

-If you supply them with 3V from primaries (1xCR123 for the V10R or 2xAA for the V20A), they have infinite variability from 1 to 150 lumens
-If you supply them with 4.2V from lions (1x16340 for the V10R or 1x14500 plus a dummy for the V20A), they have infinite variability from 1 to 408 lumens

Calling the 408 lumens a "turbo mode" is misleading, because on an infinitely variable light, it's just the highest output setting, not really a separate "mode". The 5 minute limit is just to prevent overheating, and you can just turn the ring down a bit.


----------



## egrep (Oct 5, 2011)

I wrote to BJ and asked my 'place in line' on my orders. They replied promptly (always a great place to do business with!) and said that while they couldn't tell me exactly they could confirm my orders would be filled. I guess I got in under the line. The V20A (AE) is still available on the BJ site. I'm tempted to order a second one of those...

I'll be fitting these with Steve Ku Triple Tritium Titanium switches. While these look swell on the V10R Ti, they'll stand out nicely on these AE models. One of the V10R (AE) will likely become my most often EDC so I'll fit it with a Ku Ti Clip.

I can't really tell from what SWM have said, but I wonder if the red ring is HAIII or HAII. It's hard to get bright colors from HAIII though I understand there is at least one firm that can do it. HAII will wear and chip with EDC.


----------



## j2k (Oct 6, 2011)

They look great, but 150lumens from 1 CR123 or 2 Eneloops seems weak  - that's even less than the X-PG versions. 

That said, I preordered V20A :devil:


----------



## LumensMaximus (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm weak, could not resist, an available V20A has just found a new home, please don't tell my wife .


----------



## hatman (Oct 12, 2011)

I've reluctantly cancelled my order and BJ replied promptly to my request, so anyone who wants the V10R Anniversary should see if there's one available.

I'm sure it will be wonderful and those who get one will feel really lucky.

But for me, the combination of not really wanting the warmer T5 LED, questions about how effective the clip is, but mostly, the inability to get a straight answer on something as basic as the maximum number of lumens was just too much. I'll join the wait for the new SC600W.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 12, 2011)

LumensMaximus said:


> I'm weak, could not resist, an available V20A has just found a new home, please don't tell my wife .



haha! im in the same boat as you are! which is why i have my lights delivered to the office! it's like having an affair with these lights! (but with a woman it would be cheaper! haha)


----------



## damn_hammer (Oct 18, 2011)

helz yeahz, just got ship notice from batt junction on my anniversary v10r ... can't wait.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Oct 18, 2011)

Me too on my V20A... also can't wait


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 18, 2011)

Lou Minescence said:


> Looks like you can still put the V20A in your cart !



Still available.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Oct 18, 2011)

Mmm, must have just received some more or someone cancelled, they were showing "sold out" for a while now...





actually I did and just ordered another...:devil:


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 19, 2011)

Just arrived. V10R #14 / 80.


----------



## Tiggercat (Oct 19, 2011)

Lou Minescence said:


> Just arrived. V10R #14 / 80.



Sweet! Mine is due tomorrow.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 19, 2011)

Tiggercat said:


> Sweet! Mine is due tomorrow.



I bet your number is lower than mine. :thumbsup: I think you ordered before me. Unless there was no sequence in pulling for shipment.
Only "The Man" at Sunwayman gets 1 / 80.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 19, 2011)

Nicely done by batteryjunction, underpromise and overdeliver  Looking forward to mine. And I *know* you guys who have them aren't going to leave things with "I got mine". I know you've already stuck a battery in it -- how it look versus the xp-g version


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 19, 2011)

Whoohoo! Mine is on it's way today!


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 19, 2011)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Nicely done by batteryjunction, underpromise and overdeliver  Looking forward to mine. And I *know* you guys who have them aren't going to leave things with "I got mine". I know you've already stuck a battery in it -- how it look versus the xp-g version



Sorry to leave you hanging. I am not too experienced with neutrals. 3 days ago I recieved a Quark X neutral. I like it. Now I compare the Sunway Anniversary neutral to the Quark neutral and the beam of the Quark looks dirty yellow. I then compared to my V10A R5. The neutral XML looks pure white without the glare the cool white R5 has.
I also ordered the TI AA adapter and put an AW IMR 14000 in my V10R anniversary. WOW ! 
I was shining all the lights at a white piece of paper. Tonight will be interesting....


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the preliminary report, I have to live vicariously through you for 2 more days . Compared to your xp-g version, does it visibly look like twice the lumens on high, pointed into the room and with a ceiling bounce? How's the low compare on each? This will be my first neutral also, be good to get your gut reaction on how you like it at night, is the color rendering that much better. Thanks!


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 19, 2011)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Thanks for the preliminary report, I have to live vicariously through you for 2 more days . Compared to your xp-g version, does it visibly look like twice the lumens on high, pointed into the room and with a ceiling bounce? How's the low compare on each? This will be my first neutral also, be good to get your gut reaction on how you like it at night, is the color rendering that much better. Thanks!



Shooting a wall @ 4ft, my R5 has a hot spot of 7.5 ". The XML is 12". The hot spot of the R5 is very defined, The XML has a soft fade of the hot spot edges. I think the only way to compare lumens will be tonight lighting up my yard to the woods line.


----------



## Tiggercat (Oct 19, 2011)

So should we start a tracker of who got what number?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks again! You mean XML wherever you've written XPG above, and where you wrote R5, you mean XPG  Did it come in that awesome pick'n'pluck box?


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 19, 2011)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Thanks again! You mean XML wherever you've written XPG above, and where you wrote R5, you mean XPG  Did it come in that awesome pick'n'pluck box?



In a hurry, corrected. Thanks. I tried to post some pictures. Just got an image shack account. I'm not sure how to do it yet. I was only able to post a link to a picture for now. Hopefully a pro member posts some pictures later.


----------



## tx101 (Oct 19, 2011)

My one is probably making its way over the Atlantic at the moment.
Then it will sit in Customs clearance for a while.
I'll expect delivery in 2 - 3 weeks :mecry::mecry::mecry:


----------



## Mtbmurf (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...0r-anniversary-in-hand!&p=3774137#post3774137

I got number 50

So ya figure all 79 of them went to cpf members??!!


----------



## egrep (Oct 19, 2011)

My lights arrive tomorrow, I"ve coincidentally taken the day off from work. Heh.


----------



## tony22 (Oct 20, 2011)

I posted in another thread but I got #36. Gotta agree with Lou that the tint is very nice. A clean white. The light itself is a real beauty. Happy I was able to get one.


----------



## notsofast (Oct 20, 2011)

Even though I felt the size and UI of the Ti V10R was perfect for my EDC wants, I sold it because of the tint. I am hoping the tint of anniversary edition is acceptable. 

I am partial to warm tints. Looks like I will know next week when my order arrives. 

It will be my first XML led also. Hopefully the tint and led will be a satisfactory combination.


----------



## Tiggercat (Oct 20, 2011)

12/80 here! Definitely warmer than a Ti, but cooler than a ZebraLight SC31W.


















Not set up for beam shots, but here's the lowest low on a Ti and an Ann.


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 20, 2011)

received my #04/80 today. Anyone lower?

neutral tint, big xml hotspot, fairly smooth transition owing to the more OP reflector, ..back into it's case the SE goes, such a nice case for it too.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 20, 2011)

notsofast said:


> It will be my first XML led also. Hopefully the tint and led will be a satisfactory combination.



This is my first non-cool LED, so I don't have much to judge it by, other than it seems snowy white and makes all my other lights look greenish if I shine it right next to them. I don't know if that's warm enough or not  The low is much much lower than on my Al V10R. It will become my all-arounder, knocking the V10R xp-g out of that spot, I have a use both for the lower low and the floodier beam


----------



## egrep (Oct 20, 2011)

Both of my V10Rs arrived today #28 and #29. One of these will end up as trade chum and remain a safe queen until then. The V20A got split up and is in Denver for some strange reason. Maybe it'll come tonight or certainly by tomorrow. It's not BJ's fault. As usual BJ has easily met and then exceeded expectations. Thanks!

I've got Ti trit tailcaps and clips coming from Steve Ku, they mailed out yesterday. But I think I'm going to move the one on my Ti (RGB) to the #29 light tonight because I'm anxious! I'll take pics soon.

I was *DELIGHTED* to find that the low is even LOWER than the Ti model! I will have to wait till dark to play with beam shots, but the tint is very pleasing! From 7' away to the ceiling the XML clearly has a larger hot spot and spill.The reflector has a finer pattered OP than the Ti/XPG. Clearly throw will suffer but the reflector seems designed to mitigate this? 

The supplied case is a Dolfin D8001. I found it online for $30 at a camera shop and they also had replacement foam for $10. I'm sure that SWM paid ~$5 for them and that individual consumers can find the same or equal for ~$15. Very nice nonetheless and adds to the great value of the light.

The red anodization isn't "bright" red and leads me to hope that it could be HAIII. I'd like to know for sure, but I suspect it's HAII. The clip remains the biggest POS. The design, metal and finish are fine for this light (but not the Ti) but the ends of the arms that clip to the light stick out and are not flush. This makes them scratch and cut. It's surprisingly poor craftsmanship but it's just a clip that'll be going in a plastic bag soon. Still.... Achilles's heel.

All in all a great day in flashlight history. Grin. SWM and BJ hit this one out of the park. Now how about some Flat Dark Earth Models with Trit slots? I'm never satisfied!


----------



## egrep (Oct 20, 2011)

When you say 'more' orange peel, what do you mean? The stippling (if that's a good word) seems finer, *more* granular. Is that it? I'd say it's effectively 'smoother' and likely to be biased more to throw to make up for the larger emitter, what do you think?

#1 is for the winner, I had thought/hoped they'd reserve 2,3 and 4 for the discount winners but clearly not. So, there will be two random purchasers lower than you it seems. If someone wants to trade 18, 42, 50 or 80 for 28 or 29 please let me know. 



Nokoff said:


> received my #04/80 today. Anyone lower?
> 
> neutral tint, big xml hotspot, fairly smooth transition owing to the more OP reflector, ..back into it's case the SE goes, such a nice case for it too.


----------



## Kilted (Oct 20, 2011)

Just unboxed 17 / 80. =D~~ Kilted


----------



## SoCal5150 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got mine for BJ today. Number 6/80. The tint is whiter (not as yellow) than my other T5 XML a Thrunite Neutron and the low on the Sunwayman is even lower than the firefly mode of the Neutron. I just wished I had the foresight to buy two... I don't usually buy a light just to have it be a shelf queen but I don't want to ding this light up! Two thumbs up on the case, it really adds to the "limited" uniqueness of this light:thumbsup:


----------



## egrep (Oct 21, 2011)

I only have one Steve Ku Titanium Tritium switch right now, but I've got 4 coming in the mail and 1 on hold for trits. Two are for his upcoming 18650/18500 V10R tubes and 3 are for the two V10R and one V20A Anniversary editions I ordered.

So, I moved the RGB switch from the Ti V10R to one of the Anniversary Editions 'cause I just couldn't wait. I took a few photos but I really don't know how to use this camera yet. It's a D300 and I'm more used to my older, simpler D70s. I had to figure it out as I went. 

That's a Fred Pilon Luce De Notté on the left there, and a Shao 6.5" Trit running through the picture. A couple Krypto-lite's below the V10R






Running Diagonally from bottom right are a Gavina in 18650 form, the V10R, an LF2XT and a couple large pendants, all from Veleno Designs, the House of Steve Ku. Steve is very talented and prolific. We're all looking forward to the V10R 18650 and 18500 Tubes soon. And the 40DD and the Very Large Dual Trit Pendants and the Gavina II. Did I say prolific?


----------



## Tiggercat (Oct 21, 2011)

So here's what we have so far:

01 houtex (guessing, since he won the draw)
04 Nokoff
06 SoCal5150
12 Tiggercat
14 Lou Minescence
17 Kilted
28 egrep
29 egrep
30 phoneguy
36 tony22
50 Mtbmurf


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 21, 2011)

I believe that Sunwayman improved, if you will, the V10r as it went along. I've personally tried four different xpg V10r and the ones from the latest batch at BJ had the lowest low, soft start, and a vlop reflector. The xml has an op reflector clearly, so that's why I say "more." Someone with an earlier version V10r may see no difference in the reflector. The low on this anniversary xml is quite low I agree, however, doesn't come close to my ti xpg which are so low you can hardly see them at night right against your hand, though they vary a bit by output as well. As for throw on the xml, the sheer lumens lights up well inside the house. I haven't tried it outdoors and don't plan to, though I doubt it would come close to the throw of my xpg V10r. ..and I like the soft start with this xml, that's a very helpful function.

I wasn't surprised to get such a low number; I knew I had my order in before anyone posted on the MP, I happened to catch it there while on my mobile. I wouldn't have saved 2-4 either, because a coupon doesn't guarantee anyone will buy. The free light winner will get #1 from what I heard, that's pretty cool; personally a free light I wouldn't care what number they give me  I think BJ did send them out by order of purchase, which is pretty cool of them, they had no obligation to take that extra time.

I don't think I'm going to put one of the ti switches in it, though thanks for the pic, it looks really good in there.




egrep said:


> When you say 'more' orange peel, what do you mean? The stippling (if that's a good word) seems finer, *more* granular. Is that it? I'd say it's effectively 'smoother' and likely to be biased more to throw to make up for the larger emitter, what do you think?
> 
> #1 is for the winner, I had thought/hoped they'd reserve 2,3 and 4 for the discount winners but clearly not. So, there will be two random purchasers lower than you it seems. If someone wants to trade 18, 42, 50 or 80 for 28 or 29 please let me know.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 21, 2011)

"7:10 A.M. - Out for Delivery"


----------



## Triac (Oct 21, 2011)

#44/80 arrived yesterday. Popped a freshly charged 16340 in it and WOW! Ramping is smooth. High is amazing. Color/tint is about as pure white as any of my lights. First light I can actually look at the led on its lowest setting without fear of going blind...found it mesmerizing! Off and back in its case...for now!:devil:


----------



## houtex (Oct 21, 2011)

I just found out I won! I've been working ALOT and have not been able to view the forum much lately. SUPER HAPPY. I will let you all know how it compares to my Ti when it gets here. WOOOO FREAKIN HOOOOO!


----------



## LumensMaximus (Oct 21, 2011)

Received my first V20A :thumbsup:, very impressive to say the least, and I'm a CR123 guy. More brainpower could have been used on the clip though ...these should sell out quick :wave:


----------



## Kilted (Oct 21, 2011)

LumensMaximus said:


> Received my first V20A :thumbsup:, very impressive to say the least, and I'm a CR123 guy. More brainpower could have been used on the clip though ...these should sell out quick :wave:



Ah the clip, fist thing I did was take a file to the two points sticking up and scratching me. Used a black paint stick to cover the file marks.

The rest of the clip was left alone, it really needs to be striped, polished and repainted, something closer to the body color.

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 21, 2011)

houtex said:


> I just found out I won! I've been working ALOT and have not been able to view the forum much lately. SUPER HAPPY. I will let you all know how it compares to my Ti when it gets here. WOOOO FREAKIN HOOOOO!



You are the chosen 1 " Sunway Man " ! Congradulations.


----------



## okwchin (Oct 23, 2011)

(just adding Triac to this list)

01 houtex (guessing, since he won the draw)
04 Nokoff
06 SoCal5150
12 Tiggercat
14 Lou Minescence
17 Kilted
28 egrep
29 egrep
30 phoneguy
36 tony22
44 Triac
50 Mtbmurf


----------



## okwchin (Oct 23, 2011)

egrep said:


> The clip remains the biggest POS. The design, metal and finish are fine for this light (but not the Ti) but the ends of the arms that clip to the light stick out and are not flush. This makes them scratch and cut. It's surprisingly poor craftsmanship but it's just a clip that'll be going in a plastic bag soon. Still.... Achilles's heel.



The bend out is to allow for a curved shape to facilitate smoother clipping on/off the torch. The fact that the wire sticks out is a consequence of the minimum material needed to bend the kick into the end of the clip. Filing this off is something that could have been done, but hard to do from a production point of view? not worth the effort?

Regardless, the overal clip design is admittedly not greatest, and really needs a screw on clip as others have done, especially for the Ti.


----------



## anvil (Oct 23, 2011)

Can someone tellme how the T5 runtime compares to the R5 please?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 23, 2011)

Mine arrived on Friday, but I was out of town for the weekend, so I just got it today!


----------



## tx101 (Oct 24, 2011)

#11/80 has just arrived in the UK

I'm already thinking about swapping out the XML for a warmer one.


----------



## tx101 (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks like the Anniversary v10R goes lower than my v10A








BTW my v10A has been modded with a neutral XPG


----------



## j2k (Oct 25, 2011)

V20A 09/80 here, tint is pure white, indoors looks more cw than neutral, but outdoors the difference in color rendition between a real CW and this is huge.


----------



## egrep (Oct 26, 2011)

V20A #02/80 dropped and I popped a Steve Ku Ti switch with three lovely pink trits into it! 

Yeah, I scratched it a bit. *sigh* But this one is the user, the other is the safe queen.


----------



## Obsessed (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello everyone! I've been lurking these forums for over a year now, and decided to finally register and say something. 

I ordered my V20A last week, and I should be getting it tomorrow! My first Sunwayman, but everyone seems to like them pretty well. I have a couple of Surefires, and the pricing is quite a bit different. Can't wait to get it and check it out!

Is there a list of the V20A numbers that people have received as well? I only saw one for the V10Rs?


----------



## NoShow (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a few questions regarding these lights. This is my first post so be gentle lol.
My wife wants me to pick out a light for her father for Christmas. Hes not a flashlight guy but I hope one of these will get him interested. So I need easy UI and bright. Looks like these will fit the bill.

I saw some pics above with cases. Did those come with the light and if so which model? 
A nice case would make for a great present.

Also which models have the red ring? Are those designated with A as in anniversary correct?

I would also like a beam that isn't green/purplish or yellow. So would that be considered cool white?

I hope these questions aren't too mundane. I just want to pick out a good light for the father in law.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Obsessed (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm new here too but I think I can answer some of the questions. 

Not positive, but I think all the Anniversary Editions come with cases...perhaps all, but I'm not sure about that.

The Anniversary Editions have the red rings. There were 80 of each made, and the V10R is already sold out. The V20A (powered by two AA size batteries) is still available on BJ (http://www.batteryjunction.com/sunwayman-v20a-annv-ed.html). 

The A does not stand for Anniversary, it pertains to the type of cell used (R is CR123A type, A is AA, to my knowledge).

The cool white would be essentially what you describe. It doesn't have any strong color tint to it.

Hope this helps, and I'm sure someone else can confirm (either true or not) what I've said, as again, I'm pretty new myself.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 26, 2011)

-The Anniversary Editions do come with cases. I don't think any other Sunwayman lights do. That would be the V10R Anniversary Edition and V20A Anniversary Edition (the only anniversary editions they've made).
-It's the Anniversary Editions that come with the red ring. The "A" stands for the battery type. Around CPF people having been using "AE" to refer to the Anniversary Editions.
-A "cool white" tint LED will probably be a little bluish or possible purplish, probably not greenish. "Neutral white" will be pretty much colorless. "Warm white" will look pretty yellow.
-Sunwayman's "V" series has the best UI I've found. If he's not a flashlight guy, you might consider the V20A because it takes AA batteries. Otherwise, you could get a V10R with the extender that allows it to take AA's.


----------



## Kilted (Oct 27, 2011)

Who is running the V10R Anniversary with recharge LiIon? I have two older RCR123 and neither will drive the turbo mode for more than a few seconds before shutting off.

If you are using rechargeable what type's or brands have worked. I have a few Surefire CR123A's left and these appear to work fine. I prefer to use rechargeable. 

Thank you,

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## egrep (Oct 27, 2011)

I run my first run V10R Ti, V10R AE and V20A AE on AW 14500's and 16340's. (protected) I've had no problem running WFO for as long as I want. I haven't tried to damage the AEs because well, why? Several minute long bursts of max output have been no problem however. YMMV/


----------



## egrep (Oct 27, 2011)

Hurry up and get the V20A AE. As a 2AA form factor it's exactly the light for him. This is because he can drive it to relatively high power (2.4-3v) on two alkaline primary or NiMH rechargable. He gets to avoid potentially dangerous batteries and get a wide range of light. It''s not too big for EDC but it is a big large. The regular V10R Al doesn't come with a box and he can run it on slightly more expensive and harder to find CR123s and it'll be a much better EDC light. Or, you could go uptown and spring for the V10R Ti. Still no box but a lovely light.

Maybe contact Steve Ku for a Ti Trit switch If there are any left to make it a gift he'll never forget. Best luck.



NoShow said:


> I have a few questions regarding these lights. This is my first post so be gentle lol.
> My wife wants me to pick out a light for her father for Christmas. Hes not a flashlight guy but I hope one of these will get him interested. So I need easy UI and bright. Looks like these will fit the bill.
> 
> I saw some pics above with cases. Did those come with the light and if so which model?
> ...


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Kilted said:


> Who is running the V10R Anniversary with recharge LiIon? I have two older RCR123 and neither will drive the turbo mode for more than a few seconds before shutting off.
> 
> If you are using rechargeable what type's or brands have worked. I have a few Surefire CR123A's left and these appear to work fine. I prefer to use rechargeable.
> 
> ...



I've been running mine off Ultrafire 16340's and Trustfire 14500's with no problems. I can leave it on high for a while, and just dial it down when the light starts to warm up. All my cells are a few months old.


----------



## Obsessed (Oct 27, 2011)

Just received my V20A today: #25/80.

First impressions:

Smaller than I thought. I figured It would be a bit larger...it's hardly bigger than my SF LX2 and I think it's small enough to be an EDC (I don't mind the longer length).

Build quality seems great, but the red is not nearly as red as the pictures make it seem...mine is more of a peach color than red.

The case is a handy inclusion, and I really like that they included the AA Dummy Cell. The holster seems functional, but I wonder why they have velcro on the outside front of the holster? ("loop", not the hook)

I LOVE the variable output...VERY smooth, and the UI is def. my preference over my LX2. I discovered I like Clicky switches a lot. 

I'm going to order a couple of 14500's to test out the turbo mode and see if I like them any better than the eneloops. Any suggestions on battery manufacturers?


----------



## egrep (Oct 28, 2011)

I wondered the same thing about that velcro on the front. I may have a 'moral patch' that will fit there but... I think somehow it's a vestige of the V10R holster. AW batteries working swell for me.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 28, 2011)

Obsessed said:


> ...but the red is not nearly as red as the pictures make it seem...mine is more of a peach color than red...
> 
> ... The holster seems functional, but I wonder why they have velcro on the outside front of the holster? ("loop", not the hook)...
> 
> ...I'm going to order a couple of 14500's to test out the turbo mode and see if I like them any better than the eneloops. Any suggestions on battery manufacturers?



My V20A ring is more pink than red as well. The V10R ring is noticeably redder.

With the holster, I figured out I can put the V20A in head down, and the velcro loop at the top goes around the skinny section of the light, effectively holding in the holster. An over-the-top velcro would have to be quite long, the the light could slip out of it fairly easily.

For the 14500 lions, I've been using Trustfire 2400 mAh (with flames on the side) from DX. They're cheap, and they seem to work just fine. If you want to get high-quality expensive lions, everybody recommends AW brand (check out cpfmarketplace.com for the sales thread). IMHO, using these lights with lions is the only way to go!


----------



## Obsessed (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the battery reco, I'll have to look into getting those. I don't like the idea of "wasting" the space the dummy cell takes up with the V20A, so I'm thinking about making a contraption that will allow me to connect the two in parallel, but the trick will be getting it to fit in the tube beside the cell, it seems like there is very little wiggle room. Here is a rough representation of what I'm thinking of:





I'm thinking a copper strip would work, and could potentially be thin enough. The trouble would be finding a thin insulator that would be reliable to prevent the two strips grounding out on the battery tube. This will allow the use of two cells to double the run time while not wasting space in the light. Has anyone tried this in the past?


----------



## Kilted (Oct 29, 2011)

Why not copper foil tape; http://store.electrical-insulators-and-copper-ground-bars.com/copper-foil-tape.html and Kapton tape for the sandwich; http://www.kaptontape.com/1_Mil_Kapton_Tapes.php. You will have a sandwich about 3.75 mils thick. It might a bit of a tight squeeze.

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## Kilted (Oct 29, 2011)

I can now answer my own question. It turns out the charger that came with the RCR123 is either broken or the wrong one. It finally dawned on me the protection circuit was cutting in because the cells were discharged. After using a Maha C777+II to charge the cells everything is working just fine. Dud charger PH-123A-A it was only putting out 4.04 volts.

A bad charger was a bit of a surprise to me.

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## Obsessed (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion! My only concern with that would be the current going through the copper tape. Copper has a maximum current of around 6A per square mm, which works out to a max amp draw of about 1.5A for that foil tape, to be safe. The second link you provided also has copper tape, which is thinner (and cheaper!), but I'm not sure how well the current would work out. Still pretty new to the flashlight world, so I'm not sure if I should be concerned with these numbers or not?


----------



## Kilted (Oct 29, 2011)

Obsessed said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! My only concern with that would be the current going through the copper tape. Copper has a maximum current of around 6A per square mm, which works out to a max amp draw of about 1.5A for that foil tape, to be safe. The second link you provided also has copper tape, which is thinner (and cheaper!), but I'm not sure how well the current would work out. Still pretty new to the flashlight world, so I'm not sure if I should be concerned with these numbers or not?


 
To make the copper strip fit you may have to remove the outer shrink wrap and re-insulate with Kapton tape. Instead of using copper tape, cut copper foil. Remove outer heat shrink, lay down the copper foil or tape, re-insulate with kapton tape.

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 29, 2011)

V10R AE review up!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...L-(Anniversary-Edition)&p=3781920#post3781920


----------



## Kilted (Oct 29, 2011)

okwchin said:


> (just adding Triac to this list)
> 
> 01 houtex (guessing, since he won the draw)
> 04 Nokoff
> ...



The latest flashlight was delivered this afternoon. Here is my current count of AE's;

Kilted: V10R AE 17/80, V20A AE 14/80 

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## dheim (Oct 29, 2011)

i would have ordered a v10r but it's out of stock! so i had to order a v20a instead... too bad that customs will retain it for a couple of months... :shakehead


----------



## Kilted (Oct 29, 2011)

dheim said:


> i would have ordered a v10r but it's out of stock! so i had to order a v20a instead... too bad that customs will retain it for a couple of months... :shakehead



I got lucky. I was already looking for a 1-CR123A/RCR123 light. I had looked at several and had not narrowed it down much when I found the SWM site. I did not want clicky .. clicky selection I wanted a ring like my Surefire U2 then I saw the SWM variable and found several write ups, that said good things about SWM and not so good about others.

I was flipping through vendor websites and hit BJ the Monday after the V10R pre-orders went up, I immediately put my order in. Later I seen the V20A go up and did not order, I did not know if I wanted one. In the mean time I also ordered a V60C and they arrived and I was really impressed with both units. When the V20A AE went back up for sale at BJ I jumped as by then I had figured out it was going to be a nice light.

I did a little side by side tonight 2-L91's in the V20A has the same light output as 1-CR123A in the V10R. Two NiMH in the V20A has enough light for 90% of most EDC tasks. Both lights take a LiIon either RCR123 or 14500 to hit turbo mode.

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## okwchin (Oct 31, 2011)

#41 arrived here, and #40 for a friend.


V10R "AE"
01 houtex (guessing, since he won the draw)
04 Nokoff
06 SoCal5150
11 tx101
12 Tiggercat
14 Lou Minescence
17 Kilted
28 egrep
29 egrep
30 phoneguy
36 tony22
40 okwchin (not for me)
41 okwchin
44 Triac
50 Mtbmurf
55 DFiorentino
79 Bigmac_79 (what a coincidence? )


----------



## dheim (Oct 31, 2011)

ehm... if your friend's not happy with his V10R feel free to PM me...


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 31, 2011)

They mentioned 16340 but they didnt mention the chemistry
Saw them available on the local dealer's website but doesnt seem attractive(<- personal)


----------



## dheim (Oct 31, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> They mentioned 16340 but they didnt mention the chemistry
> Saw them available on the local dealer's website but doesnt seem attractive(<- personal)



can you post a link to the mentioned website? PM me if it goes against forum rules! thanks!


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 31, 2011)

Local dealer's website: http://www.supremeco.com.hk/catalog...cts_id=6691&osCsid=5956egou8k8mj68acu165ae5i6
(^- I dont think it is a sales website, but a catalog)
It says [Uses one single 3V CR123A Lithium battery or RCR123A, 16340 battery] Without telling us which to use, like jetpimp
Furthermore, in turbo mode case, it says 16340 only, again w/o telling which chem. to use


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 31, 2011)

**Delete**


----------



## dheim (Oct 31, 2011)

**delete**


----------



## houtex (Oct 31, 2011)

Numero uno landed today.Bright. Neutral tint and no real defined hotspot compared to the Ti. Feels like it's half the weightof the Ti . It has a lower low than the Ti. Both are beautiful.


----------



## okwchin (Nov 1, 2011)

Interms of low, only one of my Ti doesn't go as low (same as the HDS 0.08 lumen), but the other 3 (Alum, Ti, AE) go equally as low, and are wayyyy lower than the 0.08 lumen HDS low.


----------



## okwchin (Nov 1, 2011)

From the left
Maratac - Cool White "10 lumens"
D10 XP-G - 5A1 (I think this is what I put in it) "3-4 lumens"
2XT - Neutral "1-2 lumens"
V10R Ti - Cool White, Soft start (but not as low)
V10R Ti - Cool White, Soft start
V10R Al - 4B tint, early model
V10R AE - Neutral XM-L (looks alot lower than it really is, the wider hotspot means its only appearing dimer in such a direct shot)
HDS Rotary - 5B2 Neutral XM-L, "still 0.08 lumens or so"
Novatac Storm - Cool White


----------



## Ways (Nov 2, 2011)

Picked up #35 today took a while to make it through customs with a pretty mild £5.76 VAT charge and an exorbitant £8 "handling":thinking: charge from Royal Mail but the sting was forgotten as soon as i opened the box  


V10R "AE"
01 houtex 
04 Nokoff
06 SoCal5150
11 tx101
12 Tiggercat
14 Lou Minescence
17 Kilted
28 egrep
29 egrep
30 phoneguy
35 Ways
36 tony22
40 okwchin (not for me)
41 okwchin
44 Triac
50 Mtbmurf
55 DFiorentino
79 Bigmac_79 (what a coincidence? )


----------



## notsofast (Nov 3, 2011)

I just got back home from a trip. 

Before I left I make 2 orders form Battery Junction, the packages were here .

I first ordered 2 and then thought they would make great Christmas gifts so I ordered 2 more. Numbers 8 & 9 and 16 and 18 are what I got.

I haven't had a chance to do more than power them up for a test. Turning it to highest out put (AW's IMR) blows me away!

Can't wait to take mine #8, out with some of my other lights for a comparison.


----------



## dnb1997 (Nov 4, 2011)

First post here. I got the V20A and 18/80. This is my first real flashlight. It is just amazing.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Nov 4, 2011)

dnb1997 said:


> First post here. I got the V20A and 18/80. This is my first real flashlight. It is just amazing.



That's great a first pick, good choice! :twothumbs:


----------



## notsofast (Nov 5, 2011)

dnb1997 said:


> First post here. I got the V20A and 18/80. This is my first real flashlight. It is just amazing./QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome to CPF and great choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## OZ (Nov 7, 2011)

Wife gave me an early gift for my Birthday....#7


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 7, 2011)

I see the 2AA anniversary edition still available @ BJ. I wish they offered a 1A anniversary instead. It may have sold better.
I see the V series are now all XML. The lights are not neutral though. Good bye XPG ?


----------



## NoFair (Nov 7, 2011)

Anybody know if a V20A body will fit a V10R and a V20A head will fit a V10R body? 

These are looking somewhat tempting...


----------



## Triac (Nov 7, 2011)

OZ said:


> Wife gave me an early gift for my Birthday....#7


V10R AE or V20A AE?


----------



## OZ (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry Triac for not being specific on what version (got to excited and went outside to play...LOL) but I got the V10R AE :wave:


----------



## Triac (Nov 7, 2011)

OZ said:


> Sorry Triac for not being specific on what version (got to excited and went outside to play...LOL) but I got the V10R AE :wave:


No worries! That's one heck of a gift...and wife!

Updated list:

V10R "AE"
01 houtex 
04 Nokoff
06 SoCal5150
07 OZ
08 notsofast
09 notsofast (gifting)
11 tx101
12 Tiggercat
14 Lou Minescence
16 notsofast (gifting)
17 Kilted
18 notsofast (gifting)
28 egrep
29 egrep
30 phoneguy
34 CPFMP sold (names withheld until they post in this thread)
35 Ways
36 tony22
40 okwchin (not for me)
41 okwchin
44 Triac
50 Mtbmurf
55 DFiorentino
79 Bigmac_79 (what a coincidence? )


----------



## egrep (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, the heads are interchangeable. 



NoFair said:


> Anybody know if a V20A body will fit a V10R and a V20A head will fit a V10R body?
> 
> These are looking somewhat tempting...


----------



## NoFair (Nov 8, 2011)

egrep said:


> Yes, the heads are interchangeable.



Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## damn_hammer (Nov 8, 2011)

v10r ae #15 damn_hammer. two dings, beam on my incendio v3u limited edition xm-l t5 (neutral) is cleaner, and wish the adjustment ring was more tactile. third, could use a solid clip. overall nice, but could be better.


----------



## Triac (Nov 8, 2011)

Adding damn_hammer to the list.

V10R "AE"
01 houtex 
04 Nokoff
06 SoCal5150
07 OZ
08 notsofast
09 notsofast (gifting)
11 tx101
12 Tiggercat
14 Lou Minescence
15 damn_hammer
16 notsofast (gifting)
17 Kilted
18 notsofast (gifting)
28 egrep
29 egrep
30 phoneguy
34 CPFMP sold (names withheld until they post in this thread)
35 Ways
36 tony22
40 okwchin (not for me)
41 okwchin
44 Triac
50 Mtbmurf
55 DFiorentino
79 Bigmac_79 (what a coincidence? )


----------



## Obsessed (Nov 10, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on another V20A AE. :huh:

I'm surprised they haven't sold them all yet. BJ told me they still had 21 left. Crazy.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 10, 2011)

Obsessed said:


> Just pulled the trigger on another V20A AE. :huh:
> 
> I'm surprised they haven't sold them all yet. BJ told me they still had 21 left. Crazy.



Same here. For me, I find the 2AA format too long and the 1 CR123 too short. 1 AA is 4" and fits my hand well. I bought the V10R AE and added the extender to make it just right. Like I posted before, I think a single AA would have been a more popular choice for the Anniversary lineup.


----------



## egrep (Nov 10, 2011)

Note new buyers for 9, 16 and 18. Sold on the forum all in under 30 minutes for $130 each!



Triac said:


> Adding damn_hammer to the list.
> 
> V10R "AE"
> 01 houtex
> ...



I've got V20A AE #2. Nice score on the V10R AE!



MattK said:


> I have V10R AE #2 in my personal collection.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 11, 2011)

Is lucky #13 going to reveal his or her self ? Maybe it's like the hotels, there is no room or floor # 13

If there is no #13, I must be it @ # 14 !


----------



## Obsessed (Nov 11, 2011)

Lou Minescence said:


> Is lucky #13 going to reveal his or her self ? Maybe it's like the hotels, there is no room or floor # 13
> 
> If there is no #13, I must be it @ # 14 !



I thought that was a myth until I was at a hospital last month...went from floor 12 to 14, I couldn't believe it.

I hope it's someone on here that has that light, I need to beg them to trade (I'm a huge fan of that number!) :naughty:


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 11, 2011)

Obsessed said:


> I thought that was a myth until I was at a hospital last month...went from floor 12 to 14, I couldn't believe it.
> 
> I hope it's someone on here that has that light, I need to beg them to trade (I'm a huge fan of that number!) :naughty:



Are you Obsessed by the number 13 ???????


----------



## okwchin (Nov 14, 2011)

Adding MattK 02


V10R "AE"
01 houtex 
02 MattK
04 Nokoff
06 SoCal5150
07 OZ
08 notsofast
09 notsofast (sold)
11 tx101
12 Tiggercat
14 Lou Minescence
15 damn_hammer
16 notsofast (sold)
17 Kilted
18 notsofast (sold)
28 egrep
29 egrep
30 phoneguy
34 CPFMP sold (names withheld until they post in this thread)
35 Ways
36 tony22
40 fracfailure
41 okwchin
44 Triac
50 Mtbmurf
55 DFiorentino
79 Bigmac_79 (what a coincidence? )



V10R "AE"
01 houtex 
02 MattK
03
04 Nokoff
05
06 SoCal5150
07 OZ
08 notsofast
09 notsofast (gifting)
10
11 tx101
12 Tiggercat
13
14 Lou Minescence
15 damn_hammer
16 notsofast (gifting)
17 Kilted
18 notsofast (gifting)
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28 egrep
29 egrep
30 phoneguy
31
32
33
34 CPFMP sold (names withheld until they post in this thread)
35 Ways
36 tony22
37
38
39
40 fracfailure
41 okwchin
42
43
44 Triac
45
46
47
48
49
50 Mtbmurf
51
52
53
54
55 DFiorentino
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64
65
66
67
68
69
70
71
72
73
74
75
76
77
78
79 Bigmac_79 (what a coincidence? )
80


----------



## Cunha (Dec 15, 2011)

Why is the max output with AA's lower than the max output on the regular v20A?


----------



## Cunha (Dec 15, 2011)

Why is the max output with AA's lower than the max output on the regular v20A? Or..if it isn't, why are the specs unclear. I just ordered 2 v20a's and 2 ifd2's and I'm thinking I probably should have picked up one of these..


----------



## Lou Maan (Dec 20, 2011)

Cunha said:


> Why is the max output with AA's lower than the max output on the regular v20A?


warm white tint is not as efficient/efficace. Different type of LED basically.


----------



## leds (Dec 20, 2011)

*Sunwayman V20 Aniversary Edition 2AA 200 lumen / 1- 4.2 volt at 400 lumen combo*

I am very compelled to buy a Sunwayman V20 Aniversary Edition.

How can the Cree R5 be driven to 400 lumens in Sunwayman V20 Aniversary Edition with the single 4.2 volt battery and not be damaged even if not run beyond the 5 minute stated safe maximum?
Also the R5 is several years old now. Why not the Cree S2 out since 2010? And what would life be if dialed back to 200 lumens on the 4.2 volt configuration?
I can't find a better deal on a 2 AA at 200 lumen / one 4.2 volt 400 lumen combo anywhere yet.
The 2AA is very economical for every day use for me.
Hook me up with your info guys!
MH


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Sunwayman V20 Aniversary Edition 2AA 200 lumen / 1- 4.2 volt at 400 lumen combo*



leds said:


> I am very compelled to buy a Sunwayman V20 Aniversary Edition.
> 
> How can the Cree R5 be driven to 400 lumens in Sunwayman V20 Aniversary Edition with the single 4.2 volt battery and not be damaged even if not run beyond the 5 minute stated safe maximum?
> Also the R5 is several years old now. Why not the Cree S2 out since 2010? And what would life be if dialed back to 200 lumens on the 4.2 volt configuration?
> ...



It's not an R5, it's an XM-L with a T5 bin. XM-L is the current top-of-the-line emitter, with no trouble reaching 400 lumens  T5 is the third highest bin of XM-L, topped by T6 and U2. You can get a V20A with XM-L T6 for a bit of extra brightness, but it won't be neutral tinted like the V20A AE.


----------



## Lou Maan (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Sunwayman V20 Aniversary Edition 2AA 200 lumen / 1- 4.2 volt at 400 lumen combo*



leds said:


> I am very compelled to buy a Sunwayman V20 Aniversary Edition.
> 
> How can the Cree R5 be driven to 400 lumens in Sunwayman V20 Aniversary Edition with the single 4.2 volt battery and not be damaged even if not run beyond the 5 minute stated safe maximum?
> Also the R5 is several years old now. Why not the Cree S2 out since 2010? And what would life be if dialed back to 200 lumens on the 4.2 volt configuration?
> ...


It's a good light. I slapped the top part on my v10a, seemed wasteful to fill the tube with a dummy cell. Now I have a V10A Anniversary. There are color differences however. Get them at the same place and ask them to match it up if you do that. Luckily mine were closely anodized. Hurry and get it though as they are selling.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6507785101/in/photostream/


----------



## excfenix (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Sunwayman V20 Aniversary Edition 2AA 200 lumen / 1- 4.2 volt at 400 lumen combo*



Lou Maan said:


> It's a good light. I slapped the top part on my v10a, seemed wasteful to fill the tube with a dummy cell. Now I have a V10A Anniversary. There are color differences however. Get them at the same place and ask them to match it up if you do that. Luckily mine were closely anodized. Hurry and get it though as they are selling.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6507785101/in/photostream/



Hey can you explain that one more time? You bought a V20A AE T5, took the head off that and put it on a V10A? Is that correct? Could I put the head on a V10R T6 XML? Would this be supported by SWM? Any other tech specs that we should worry about when doing this? Runtimes the same as v10R AE, , lumens, etc? Can I still use an AA (with extender), or RCR123 on a V10R T6 body with V20A T5 head?

Are the dimensions of the V20A AE head the same as the V10R T6 head?



Lou Maan said:


> Yeah well you may want to get both your anniv AND your V10whatever from them and ask them to match up the colours. I did it and luckily mine were both a warm brownie red anodizing. (I didn't get them at the same place). But I have a few V10A/R's as well as M10's and they are all different in color, some black some grey, some brown etc. Only if you care for them match tho. Also you can replace the little reflector caps so the type of light reads right. At the end of the day, you still end up with 2 nice lights.



Ask them to match the colors? What are you talking about? What exactly wouldn't be matching if you didn't ask them to match the colors? The head of the V20A AE, except for the red ring, looks like the same body color of the V10R T6. I don't have both of them, so please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## NoFair (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Sunwayman V20 Aniversary Edition 2AA 200 lumen / 1- 4.2 volt at 400 lumen combo*



excfenix said:


> Hey can you explain that one more time? You bought a V20A AE T5, took the head off that and put it on a V10A? Is that correct? Could I put the head on a V10R T6 XML? Would this be supported by SWM? Any other tech specs that we should worry about when doing this? Runtimes the same as v10R AE, , lumens, etc? Can I still use an AA (with extender), or RCR123 on a V10R T6 body with V20A T5 head?



Sunwayman said it was fine. Sent them an e-mail about it a bit over a month ago.


----------



## egrep (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Sunwayman V20 Aniversary Edition 2AA 200 lumen / 1- 4.2 volt at 400 lumen combo*



excfenix said:


> Ask them to match the colors? What are you talking about? What exactly wouldn't be matching if you didn't ask them to match the colors? The head of the V20A AE, except for the red ring, looks like the same body color of the V10R T6. I don't have both of them, so please correct me if I'm wrong.


 Anodization can vary among objects from the same batch. Matching colors is a damn nice thing of a vendor to do. I'm impressed. Basically means they look at their stock and 'eyeball' the best match. I'm guessing they don't actually open the boxes though which makes it harder.


----------



## excfenix (Dec 21, 2011)

^ Oh, I see. Thank you.


----------



## Lou Maan (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Sunwayman V20 Aniversary Edition 2AA 200 lumen / 1- 4.2 volt at 400 lumen combo*



excfenix said:


> Hey can you explain that one more time? You bought a V20A AE T5, took the head off that and put it on a V10A? Is that correct? Could I put the head on a V10R T6 XML? Would this be supported by SWM? Any other tech specs that we should worry about when doing this? Runtimes the same as v10R AE, , lumens, etc? Can I still use an AA (with extender), or RCR123 on a V10R T6 body with V20A T5 head?



Yeah all good. The bottom part is just the casing that holds the battery. I have the V10R, V10A, M10R, M10A, V20A, all in XML then I have some of those in R5 as well. You can interchange any of the XML's, haven't tried the others but I imagine that it would be okay. Runtimes and lumens will all depend on the battery and head you are using. But yes, any battery, any head.


----------



## JeffN (Jan 25, 2012)

I have some interesting information to add. I didn't purchase an AE when they were released because I don't usually collect lights with neutral or warm emitters. However, after EDCing two V10Rs since last May (first XP-G, then X-ML) and adding a Ti and gold Ti2, I decided to find an AE. I found two U.S. sellers with new V20A AEs and decided if the light was going to be used I would just swap on a V10R tube and switch. Both sellers had the lights priced at the same discount as they were sold at last year.

The V20A AE arrived yesterday, and it is exactly as I expected with one key difference: there is no number. All other markings on the light are correct, including the Sunwayman on the tube. The case, packaging and contents are exactly correct, the rotary adjuster is the same faded red I've seen in other users' pics, and the emitter is definitely the correct neutral X-ML. But there's no number.

It doesn't make sense that the seller swapped the numbered tube for a normal V20A tube -- the value is in the head, not the tube. My guess is that after SWM released the AE run, there were lights left over and they were released unnumbered. I can't find anything in the inside, outside or operation of the light that indicate this is a factory second. No finish defects, off-center emitter, etc. Another possibility is this was returned, refurbished and resold, but you wouldn't think the tube would need replacing.

Anyway, just thought I'd share this anomaly. I don't think it adds anything to the value of the light -- anyone could take an AE and swap on a normal V20A tube. In fact, mine is already wearing its V10R tube and bezel, which changes it from an unnumbered V20A AE to an unnumbered V10R AE.


----------



## egrep (Jan 25, 2012)

This is something of great interest and concern to those of us with $900 in the SWM V10R Limited editions themselves and multiples of that into accessories and Ti/Trit upgrades. 

It would be great to have you post on the SWM sub forum. Would you please do so? SWM monitor there of course and they'll be able to follow up on this. If that doesn't get their attention then direct mail Should. They've been very responsive and they're proud of their brand.

It seems one of two things are at play;

1.) Your light is counterfeit.
2.) SWM are selling >80 of these limited collector's AE lights, in 'sterile' form. (no numbers)

In the former case it's unfortunate but dishonesty isn't all that rare out there in the world. In the latter case it's unfortunate but dishonesty isn't all that rare out there in the world.

I hope it's the former case and that counterfeit or not you're happy. Or that SWM might offer you something for the opportunity to combat piracy and ensure satisfied customers. I'm rather doubtful it's the latter case because I favor SWM very much and would hate to find out they've stolen from me 

I've got 2 V10R AE, 2 V20R AE and 3x Ti^2. That's 7 'limited edition lights' that might not truly be all that limited or collectible if the market is being polluted with fakes or sterile versions from the manufacturer.

Did you get the original box and materials? Was it in the cardboard red and black box, or a otter/pelican type box? In either case was the package marked with "AE" ? Did you buy the light from a CPF member? Would you ask them to post on this or the new thread if you make one? Have you pointed out the lack of a number on the body tube to the seller?

Inquiring minds want to know! And remember, Pics or it didn't happen! (grin/please?)

Thanks


----------



## JeffN (Jan 26, 2012)

As I already clearly stated, the case, packaging and contents are exactly as they should be for this light, based on photos other buyers have posted around the Web and my Ti2. The plastic case has exactly the same molded-in markings as the one my Ti2 came in. The light is identical to my other 4 V10R's, except for having the V20A body and the marking on the bezel ring. As for pics, what would be the point -- putting a normal V20A body on an AE would produce a pic of what I've described.

Thank you for yet another list of your impressive accumulation. You've already seen my opinion on CPFMP.

The seller (on Ebay, for the record) and I exchanged additional emails yesterday. From his name, the quality of his English and his shipping address I believe he is originally from China, now residing in the U.S. (that was NOT a criticism -- his English is far better than my anything other than English, and his name is clearly Chinese). He said the owner of Sunwayman is a friend, was recently in the U.S. on business and gave him some lights. He elected to sell some. His auction has expired with one unit unsold -- a simple search on Ebay will prove the details of the sale as well as provide pics. 

Although I would have preferred a numbered unit (hopefully the elusive #13 to go with other lights in my collection with that number), the light, etc., is exactly as it should be. Perhaps it was specially selected for friends/VIPs, or perhaps it was just left over after the numbering was completed. In any case it's flawless and I'm satisfied with my purchase and its legitimacy. I only added this info due to memories of the reaction by collectors many years ago when an alleged limited-edition light was found not to be at all limited. Maybe there were 82 or 85 or 90 of each AE produced in total -- I don't see that affecting the value as a collectible.


----------



## bobbagum (Apr 25, 2012)

*more ae surfaces*

Just letting you guys know that Sunwayman just rel eased more anniversary editions lights in Thailand, but as a series of only 5 each of v10r and v20a the numbering is Thai n/5 n being the number of the light, every thing else is the same, so maybe they have a ware house full of blank ae lights with red rings waiting to be engraved.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: more ae surfaces*



bobbagum said:


> Just letting you guys know that Sunwayman just rel eased more anniversary editions lights in Thailand, but as a series of only 5 each of v10r and v20a the numbering is Thai n/5 n being the number of the light, every thing else is the same, so maybe they have a ware house full of blank ae lights with red rings waiting to be engraved.



Thanks for the tip, that's very interesting!


----------

